# Wii #0003 - The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0002^^


----------



## supermecleboss (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it's not a fake , because PI have already released first XBOX 360 isos .


----------



## crab-scratch (Jan 2, 2007)

i think its fake cause they would dump the next best game after red steel and that is WII SPORTS!!!!


----------



## Harsky (Jan 2, 2007)

Wait, whut? (U) version but in the info it's Europe, PAL?


----------



## shtonkalot (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's hoping.


----------



## Teun (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(crab-scratch @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> i think its fake cause they would dump the next best game after red steel and that is WII SPORTS!!!!



Yeah, and if you would be able to play Iso's on your Wii, it would be very nice to have Wii sports, since nobody has that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Great release, and good that it's PAL. Probably real, but no point of downloading anyway..


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 2, 2007)

what i would like to know is, considering this and the gamecube version are pretty much the same, why does this weigh in at nearly 4 gig as opposed to the cube release thats just over a gig?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2007)

encrypted garbage my friend ! you can't trimmed crypted code....


----------



## bryehn (Jan 2, 2007)

so this one's a "raw dump"?

cool, we can test out that unscrambler...


----------



## shadowboss (Jan 2, 2007)

too bad that all those bootloaders turned out to be fakes.....

hope we get a chance to play those roms soon....


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh my, where has all the time gone...

Now to wait for a chip that can input the proper encrypted codes to play backups..


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 2, 2007)

The only Wii sports that would intrest people would be Wii sports (J) cause in Japan Wii sports wasn't included in the package.
So far i know Wii sports was included in the package in America and Europe.


----------



## Reikon (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Teun @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Yeah, and if you would be able to play Iso's on your Wii, it would be very nice to have Wii sports, since nobody has that?Â



So you're saying you only pirate games?

Since everybody has Wii Sports that'd be most important for backups.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 2, 2007)

I had a feeling this one was gonna be next, seems people are intrested in hacking the Wii.


----------



## Tripp (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep them coming...


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> so this one's a "raw dump"?
> 
> cool, we can test out that unscrambler...



This one is a RAW dump, but was Red Steel RAW?


----------



## Teun (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Reikon @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Teun @ Jan 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and if you would be able to play Iso's on your Wii, it would be very nice to have Wii sports, since nobody has that?Â
> ...



No not *all* my games, but I know that most people do so.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 2, 2007)

For once, and i dont have a wii yet.  I will very probably pay for all my Wii titles, i just want it to play Gamecube backups


----------



## Muskusrat (Jan 2, 2007)

Well I downloaded this release and it gives me a CRC error when I try to extract it ........


----------



## Yessy2952 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey um... this is great!
But how do I download this file/iso?


----------



## Renegade_R (Jan 3, 2007)

Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip!

For playing Homebrew


----------



## s!em (Jan 3, 2007)

a pal backup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I gonna burn it on a DVD and wait until the modchip is here!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2007)

don't forget it's in RAW format, you will certainly need to unscramble it before you can read it on the wii.
(or maybe a modchip will read them anyway)


----------



## s!em (Jan 3, 2007)

I have that program on the site  of the nfo
but what I must do with that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bryehn @ Jan 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so this one's a "raw dump"?
> ...


red steel was not raw


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip! Modchip!
> 
> For playing HomebrewÂ


AFAIK we might be able to play game backups pretty soon, but being able to play homebrew will take much longer because the Wii will only read encrypted software


----------



## pixelique (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> AFAIK we might be able to play game backups pretty soon, but being able to play homebrew will take much longer because the Wii will only read encrypted software


yup, *Vater Unser* is right. there was a keynote covering this.


----------



## opcode32 (Jan 3, 2007)

next one is out. Wii_Sports_WII_EUR-JESUS [4247MB / 90x50MB]


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> I really can't wait, there are some games that I really want to try out but they just don't look good enough to spend $50-$60 on...



What the hell are you talking about?  Zelda is most defiantly worth $50-60.  Hell, it's the reason I bought the whole friggin machine.  This game has been in development for so long, and so much time and effort and love and tenderness and so much more has been put into this game that it's worth waaaayy more than $50-60.  The sheer length and size of the game is mind-blowing.  I'd pay far out the ass for this game.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 3, 2007)

only problem I had with Zelda is the fact it's piss easy. I want to die atleast one time on each bossfight. ._.


----------



## OrR (Jan 3, 2007)

He probably wasn't talking about Zelda, especially considering he has got a Link avatar...


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 3, 2007)

Well my mistake then.  It was just posted in the Zelda TP release thread that's all.


----------



## koentje3 (Jan 3, 2007)

OMFG giev modchip / firmware hack plz!!!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(s!em @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> I have that program on the siteÂ of the nfo
> but what I must do with that?
> 
> 
> ...



so you have to create a command line code (DOSbox, or create a .bat)
run the command :
unscrambler [insert space] "original crypted image.ext" [insert space] "name of the uncrypted ISO you want to create.iso"

You will need enough freespace to create the new iso (about 4.4G)


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 4, 2007)

So I suppose this shall work with the Red Steel iso? (I'm talking about the unscrambler)
Can you get a log to see what it does brute force? I want to know for personal records.


----------



## alonso59 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok


----------



## OrR (Jan 4, 2007)

Who dugg this and why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://digg.com/gaming_news/First_REAL_Wii...e_copy_released
How is the Red Steel release not real?


----------



## Kiok (Jan 4, 2007)

Its amazing how they forced people to register in order to view the forums and now we have so many users.


----------



## kasinito (Jan 4, 2007)

so any 1 know when a modchip or something will be released so we can play these games


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Jan 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I really can't wait, there are some games that I really want to try out but they just don't look good enough to spend $50-$60 on...
> ...


Twilight Princess was short, considering I beat it in 5 days while Wind Waker took me a month.


----------



## js0ul (Jan 28, 2007)

I was wondering if these are even available for download :S


----------



## DevilManCry (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah,

It's interresting =)"
Keep


----------

